
Acorn - Develop your ideas online - dcancel
http://www.managemyideas.com/
======
ninwa
How is this any different than e-mail? What I would enjoy is a way to browse,
categorize, and rate everybody's ideas. Ideas are neat to read about even if
they're terrible. The only problem with such a facility is that potentially
businesses could come and steal an idea and perhaps even profit from it.

